# Witchcraft in Geneva



## kvanlaan (May 6, 2007)

Something I ran across not too long ago was an article declaiming Calvin's tenure over Geneva and his actions towards Servetus (of course) and others. A child beheaded for striking her father. Thirty-two women executed for practicing 'witchcraft' that then caused an epidemic (I think it was cholera...)

Anyway, I have answers for those who make comments about the treatment of Servetus. But the beheading of a child and the executions of almost three dozen women as witches, I just don't know enough and can't find the history online to get the whole story. I am sure that a certain amount of his behaviour is simply indefensible. He _was_ just a man, first-class theologian though he may have been.

If anyone can give me anymore information on the above (especially the witchcraft issue, which today looks like nothing more than ignorant superstition), I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 6, 2007)

This is not an area that I have researched extensively but I have a few resources listed which may be helpful if you wish to delve into them:

Lambert Daneau (1530 - 1595) was the Professor of Theology at Geneva and the chair of Theology at Leyden. In 1564, Daneau wrote _Les Sorciers, Dialogue tres utile et tres necessaire pour ce temps_. In 1575, an English version was published: _A Dialogue of Witches, in foretime named Lot-tellers, and now commonly called Sorcerers. Wherein is declared breefly and effectually, whatsoever may be required, touching that argument. A treatise very profitable, by reason of the diverse and sundry opinions of men in this question, and right necessary for Judges to understand, which sit upon life or death_.

E. William Monter, "Witchcraft in Geneva, 1537-1662," _Journal of Modern History_, 43 (1971), 186-99.

Robert Kingdon, _Registers of the Consistory of Geneva in the Time of Calvin_ 

E. Jane Dempsey Douglass, _Women, Freedom, and Calvin_, p. 105:



> "Calvinist Geneva had an unusually low conviction rate for this crime, and it punished men accused of witchcraft relatively more severely than women."



George Lincoln Burr, _New England's Place in the History of Witchcraft_, Proceedings of the American Antiquarian Society, see lengthy footnote on witchcraft in Geneva on p. 197.


----------



## JM (Jul 3, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jul 3, 2007)

I believe Dr. Curt Daniel says that Servetus was the only execution in Geneva for theological reasons, at least during Calvin's life there. Perhaps he meant that it was the only one for heresy? Any idea about this?


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

According to Monty Python do witches float or sink.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 3, 2007)

What are the chances of those women being midwives...a common issue for that time period.


----------

